# récuperer les apps sur iPhone



## dapi (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai installé snow leopard sur mon macbook, et je n'ai pas tous sauvegardé, (je sais , pas bien), ce qui fait que iTunes ne trouve plus les apps que j'ai rajouté sur mon iPhone, et si je rajoute des apps il me propose de tout effacé les autres apps dont celles que j'ai payées.

Donc il-y-a t'il une possibilité de récupérer les apps de mon iphone sur itunes?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2010)

As-tu bien autorisé ton ordi avec ton compte habituel, car dans ce cas il devrait récupérer les applications non présentes sur ton ordi lors de la synchro*?


----------



## dapi (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai rechargé une par une les apps, et c'est quand j'ai fini qu'il m'a été proposé d'autorisé l'ordi, et tous tous est rentrée dans l'ordre, les apps que je n'ai pas retrouvé sur l'iTunesStore étaient bien syncrhonisé.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------

